# Did Dirt Sell His Soul To The Devil?



## TheSpinner (Feb 15, 2002)

Below is a recent email I received from Mark Dahlquist:



"Sick. How big? Did Dirt sell his soul to the Devil?"

.....................................

Mark Dahlquist is the best small stream big trout slayer from Minnesota that I know.



Mark made this comment about Joe *dirt* Chadwick and his recent big brookie .

Check back to this thread later for verification of sale of one said "SOUL."


----------

